# Nulla Nulla restuarant bar, Dudley, September 2010



## TranKmasT (Oct 3, 2010)

Formerly a chief post office building dating from 1909. Three storeys plus basement. Folowing the closure of post office, planning permission and listed building consent was granted in 1998 and the building was converted to a bar/restaurant called "Nulla Nulla". It ceased trading and the premises has remained unoccupied since December 2001.

Listed Building Consent was granted in 2004 for external renovations, internal alterations and additions to form 12 apartments. This approval was never implemented and instead the building has changed ownership. After undertaking an assessment of current local property market trends, the new owner has commissioned the architectural practise that presented the previous application, to modify the scheme to increase the number of apartments to 22. This has been 
achieved by reconfiguring the proposed internal layout and introducing apartments into the basement level.

"excerpts taken from Dudley planning application"

Thanks to Donebythehands for noticing this place. 

1)





2)




3)




4)




5)




6)




7)




8)




9)




10)




11)




12)




13)




14)




15)




16)




17)




18)




19)




20)




21)




22)




23)




24)




25)




26)




27)




28)




29)




30)




31)




32)


----------



## mondeo man (Oct 3, 2010)

wonder why it closed up??


----------



## KooK. (Oct 4, 2010)

cool report, wray & nephew


----------



## TranKmasT (Oct 6, 2010)

KooK. said:


> cool report, wray & nephew



 Try it with Redbull.


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 6, 2010)

I read somewhere that the average life time for a bar/club these days is between six months and a year.


----------



## TranKmasT (Oct 6, 2010)

It is quite sad, which I think makes exploration and documenting the experience more essential.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 6, 2010)

However I reckon thats probably the crappy places. The UK now has a record number of licenced premesis (166,000) it's a shame that lots of lovely old pubs got taken over by the conglomerates and served crap drinks with no money being put into them until they were too expensive to run. There is a beutiful old pub (The Rising Sun 1 of about 21 remaining) in Leeds that has now been turned into a furniture store with horrible neon signage all over the exterior.


----------



## Scaramanger (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice pictures, especially 28


----------



## DogRecon (Oct 8, 2010)

Like a lot of Dudley, I just never noticed. Always knew the building was there, but just ignored it. Nice going lad.


----------

